# Last Chance: Motorsport Ranch July 3rd



## Loren (Dec 30, 2003)

The entries are due tomorrow. I need to get a confirmation from anyone else that is going to attend the event. The day will be Saturday July 3rd, 2004. The MotorSport Ranch is a 304 acre facility located 14 miles South of Fort Worth, Texas on Highway 377. Think of the MotorSport Ranch as a "Sports Car Country Club". Most country clubs consist of activities that center around a golf course, these activities will center around a road course instead. The MotorSport Ranch is a place to explore the potential of these cars and for the drivers to develop and practice their driving skills on a 1.7 mile, 11 turn road course. 

Here are the details: 

The minimum number or cars is 20 cars, the maximum is 32. The is for an afternoon at the track with 4 driving sessions and a classroom session. This will be similar to a Drivers Education event from other clubs, but only 1 day and at a lower cost. The cost is $95.00 per driver. This is the exact cost of the event from Motorsport Ranch including the insurance for the event. There should be one driver per car, no sharing of cars. We allow passengers on the two "lead and follow" sessions, but not in the later sessions. The lead and follow sessions are with pace cars and no allowed passing on the track. Helmets are not required during the "lead and follow" sessions, but are required for the open sessions later. MotorSport Ranch has a supply of helmets for rent for $10.00 each or you can bring your own. Helmets much mean Snell M95 or higher. After the Lead and Follow sessions will be a class room session. Then there will be 2 more 25-minute sessions with no passengers, no paces cars, helmets and passing only on the 2 long straights. Each driver and passenger is required to sign the necessary insurance waiver. 

All participants must be there by 1:00 pm. You will need to go through a tech inspection before driving on the track. There will be an inspection day at Grubb's Infiniti from 11:00 am ot 2:00 pm on Saturday, June 19th. If you are unable to attend the pre-tech, you can either contact me to get teched at my house in Richardson or be at the track at 11:30 am on the day of the event. Your brake fluid should be clean and clear. If it is black, bleed your brakes before coming out or you will not be allowed on the track. Deposits will be check written to "Motorsport Ranch" for $95.00(without helmet) or $105.00(with helmet) and must be received by June 5th by me to get a place. The event is for G35 and Z owners. The checks will be held until June 11th, when they will be sent to Motorsport Ranch for event payment. PM me with your e-mail address and I will forward the information, signup and registration forms.

Loren


----------

